# Bowie's Back!



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The man himself, out of exile, and as good as ever. :icon_smile:

Contain yourself Jovan. :icon_smile_wink:

Sadly I detect a little hint of frailty about him and even a touch of paralysis in his face during the video but the music and singing is mournful, yearning, bitter-sweet and above all triumphal.

NB: there is a minor bit of nudity in the video, just in case anyone is offended by that type of thing.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> The man himself, out of exile, and as good as ever. :icon_smile:
> 
> Contain yourself Jovan. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ...


Bowie looks in good shape...

Just one quibble: I wish Bowie would consider adding a melodic hook to his newer songs. It isn't selling out to be experimental and melodic too...for example, "Ashes to Ashes" and "Heroes" are songs that were cutting edge at the time but still accessible as pure pop songs.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Very excited by first track released. Less so with this second one. We'll see if it grows on me.


----------

